# Galaxy Nexus Vs. Galaxy Skyrocket



## vanq8ish (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm trying to decide on which phone I want to buy, I want the most powerful device I can get, with a great screen.

My question for you guys is which phone should I get? Will the Galaxy Nexus compare to the specs on the Skyrocket? Will the Skyrocket get ICS?

OR....

Is there a better phone then these coming out within the next month or two. Thanks for the help community!!


----------



## ilive12 (Aug 30, 2011)

Galaxy nexus will have ICS 4.0 preloaded, as well as have quicker updates to android than any other phone.

On the other hand the skyrocket has a better camera, and the TouchWiz interface (if you like that).

Personally... Im gonna get the skyrocket or HTC's new phone. I need an 8 MP camera, if the nexus had an 8 MP instead of a 5 MP i'd be sold.

Also we dont know when/if the galaxy nexus is coming to at&t i dont think so...

Edit: Forgot to mention the nexus has a better screen resolution.


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

MB doesn't always mean better picture quality though either. A 5MB camera with a better sensor will take much better pictures than an 8MB with even the same sensor. I don't know if you have ever used one, but the picture quality on the 5MB iPhone 4 has had the best picture quality I have seen so far. It's also more than enough for 4x6 pictures if that's what you are looking for.

Back to the phone thing......

The Galaxy Nexus while advertised as a 1.2GHz dual core processor, it is actually a 1.5 that is underclocked which gives us ALOT of room for overclocking. The GN is also an HD screen. The only disadvantage over the skyrocket is that the GN is NOT an AMOLED+, only AMOLED but this is to squeeze the HD resolution in.

As for updates, you are going most definitely going to get the fastest updates on a Google Experience device. I am sure that the Skyrocket will eventually see ICS, but when is the big question here.

As ilive12 noted though, not sure if the GSM version is coming to AT&T...


----------



## Highwind (Nov 6, 2011)

I am also not sure which of the two to choose (if GNexus comes to AT&T at all and if it will come as LTE and if it will be able to fall back to hspa+).
Does anyone know how easily they will be rooted / unlocked?


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-19736_7-57319780-251/leaked-htc-edge-could-be-worlds-first-quad-core-phone/?tag=epicStories


----------



## wgeorgecook (Oct 9, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> http://reviews.cnet....tag=epicStories


+1 to this. You really can't go wrong with HTC devices (I've got an Inspire myself)

But the Galaxy Nexus would definitely win hands down with the 8MP camera. It would be my ONLY reserve to getting one (assuming it's GSM eventually)


----------

